
Kickstarter vs. Indiegogo – The Best Crowdfunding Platform - samslack
http://samitpatel.net/2016/10/11/kickstarter-vs-indiegogo-best-crowdfunding-platform-2016-2017/
======
mVach0n
Kickstarter is better!

~~~
cZuLi
Kickstarter and Indiegogo have advantages and disadvantages.

